# دينمو كهربائي 100 كي في اية هل ممكن تشغيلة بواسطة الرياح اذا كانت قوية



## كهربائي متوسط (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

سؤال اذا لدي ديمنو كهربائي مثلاً 100 k v a هل با امكاني تدويرة بواسطة الريال من خلال زعانف 
ضخمة وتوليد الكهرباء .حيث وان الرياح في بلدي قوية جداً .. وهل اقدر احصل على جهاز قياس سرعة الرياح 
اتمنى منكم المشاركة في الموضوع وطرح ارئكم .
اتمنى التشجيع على هذا المشروع الذي احلم بة وانشاء الله ان يتحقق .

اخوكم ابو حسين


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (3 أكتوبر 2010)

المشاركة هي نوات الثمرة ومن خلال مشاركاتكم والراي يمكن التوصل الى حل الصعاب مهما بلغت الصعوبة ..ومن هذا المنطق اكرر سؤالي السابق بغض النظر على قدرة الكيفية تكثر او تقل ..شاكر لكم


----------



## ricielectric (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جهاز قياس سرعة الرياح 
*anemometer* is a device for measuring wind speed, and is a common 
weather station instrument
please be more clear on your project so we can help you 
.


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (9 أكتوبر 2010)

anemometer is a device for measuring wind speed, and is a common 
weather station instrument
please be more clear on your project so we can help you

..........................................................................

Thank you for the valuable participation.

Do you vary the speed of rotation according to the number of polarity
If the number of electrodes 2 will be the speed of rotation 3000 rpm
And if it will be 4 poles 1500 rpm spin speed
Was 8 and if the poles will be the speed of rotation of 750 rpm
As for the run through the force of the wind Do I need a transmission to double the power and speed

لغير الناطقين با الغة الانجليزية 

اشكرك على المشاركة 
هل تختلف سرعة الدوران بحسب عدد الاقطاب 
أذا كان عدد الاقطاب 2 سيكون سرعة دورانه 3000 rpm
وأذا كان 4 أقطاب سيكون سرعه دورانه 1500 rpm
وأذا كان 8 أقطاب سيكون سرعه دورانه 750 rpm
أما عن طريق تشغيله بقوه الرياح هل احتاج الى جير لمضاعفه قوه وسرعه


----------



## ricielectric (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Please check other menbers blog, I did answer on projects similar to your's 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t212089.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180487.html


.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5I2JCwlFDY


ready for any question after that


please be more clear on your project so we can help you


----------



## رشيد الديزل (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز اذا كانت الدينمو من نضام ال اي سي فلا لانها تحتاج الى سرعة دوراً ثابت غير قابل الى الزيادة ونقصان لانه يحدث خلل في الهيرتز اي التردد ام اذا كانت من نضام التيار المستمر فممكن وتحتاج الى بطاريات لخزن الطاقة لان الرياح لاتكون بشكل مستمر


----------



## anisse (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل حتى و ان كانت مولدة تيار متناوب يمكن ا ستعمالها لانك يمكن ان تقوم التيار عن طريق جسر غريتز او جسر صما مات des diodesهكدا سيمكنك تخزين الطاقة في بطاريات, بالنسبة للبطاريات يمكن ربطها على التسلسل لتحصل على الجهد المراد تخزينه , لجهد 120 vمثل تحتاج الى 10بطاريات دات جهد 12v. اما مشكلتك الحقيقية الان هي حساب الزعانف الملائمة للمولدة, لحسابها تحتاج الى الطاقة المراد انتاجها و سرعة الرياح الموجودة. او كدالك يمكنك الا عتماد على طريقة التجربة (التجربة والخطأ, او ,le tatonemnet
)ادا كانت لديك زعانف متوفرة,التجربة لن تخسرك شيئا, المهم ان تنتج كهرباء,


----------



## anisse (11 أكتوبر 2010)

يمكنك الاستعانة من هنا

توليد الكهرباء عبر الرياح : عمل من تنفيذي

بإشراف : د.محمد باشراحيل 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180487.html


----------



## ابن رام الله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوور اخي


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ricielectric قال:


> Please check other menbers blog, I did answer on projects similar to your's
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t212089.html
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180487.html
> ...


 

Thank you for your interest


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (23 أكتوبر 2010)

رشيد الديزل قال:


> اخي العزيز اذا كانت الدينمو من نضام ال اي سي فلا لانها تحتاج الى سرعة دوراً ثابت غير قابل الى الزيادة ونقصان لانه يحدث خلل في الهيرتز اي التردد ام اذا كانت من نضام التيار المستمر فممكن وتحتاج الى بطاريات لخزن الطاقة لان الرياح لاتكون بشكل مستمر


 
اشكرك على المشاركة . ومن خلال مداخلتك توضحت لي فكرة اتمنى ان تكون مفيدة وهي من خلال دينمو
تيار مستمر تشتغل بواسطة الرياح وتخزين الطاقة في بطاريات ثم تحويلها من البطاريات بواسطة محول 
من ac الى dc وتشغيل موتور بسرعة ثابتة لدينمو ال دي سي ماهو رايك وراي من يقراء موضوعنا !


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (23 أكتوبر 2010)

anisse قال:


> اخي الفاضل حتى و ان كانت مولدة تيار متناوب يمكن ا ستعمالها لانك يمكن ان تقوم التيار عن طريق جسر غريتز او جسر صما مات des diodesهكدا سيمكنك تخزين الطاقة في بطاريات, بالنسبة للبطاريات يمكن ربطها على التسلسل لتحصل على الجهد المراد تخزينه , لجهد 120 vمثل تحتاج الى 10بطاريات دات جهد 12v. اما مشكلتك الحقيقية الان هي حساب الزعانف الملائمة للمولدة, لحسابها تحتاج الى الطاقة المراد انتاجها و سرعة الرياح الموجودة. او كدالك يمكنك الا عتماد على طريقة التجربة (التجربة والخطأ, او ,le tatonemnet
> )ادا كانت لديك زعانف متوفرة,التجربة لن تخسرك شيئا, المهم ان تنتج كهرباء,


 

اسعدتنا مشاركتك القيمة ..
ممكن توضيح ما المقصود جسر غريتز او جسر صمامات .. هل قصدك دينموا سيارة اوتو ماتيك يعطي 
كهرباء كل ما طلب منة وهذا حالة في السيارات . وتشغيله بزعانف لتغدية البطاريات .
اما بخصوص الزعانف لايمكن ان تكون طريق عايق امامي


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (23 أكتوبر 2010)

anisse قال:


> يمكنك الاستعانة من هنا
> 
> توليد الكهرباء عبر الرياح : عمل من تنفيذي
> 
> ...


 

شكرا اخي على المشاركة وهي تعتبر نفس الفكرة ولاكن بطريقة اخرى منكم نستفيد


----------



## anisse (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جسر غريتز

 كيفية الربط

 يمكنك ان تجد المعلومات في هذا الرابط
http://www.tpe-a380.webou.net/fichiers_telechargeables/dossier_generation_electrique.pdf


----------



## anisse (25 أكتوبر 2010)

:56:


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (26 أكتوبر 2010)

anisse قال:


> :56:


 

شكرا على الاهتمام ولاكن للاسف لم يفتح الملف معي هل الملف معطوب او الخلل من عندي 
ولازالت جارية المحاولة


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (15 ديسمبر 2011)

لازال المشروع قائم والبحوث قائمة 


شي واحد اتمنى ان يكون لدى الجميع وهو عدم الاستسلام في اي مشروع ويبدا بالتكرار والابتكار والمشاركة 
هي الثمرة . وطرح الراي على الاخرين مع قوة العزم على المضي قدما 

اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (17 يناير 2013)

هل ممكن انشاء نظام متكامل من طاقة الرياح . يشغل موتور بسرعة مناسبة . لتحريك دينمو كهرباء .؟


----------

